

Cost to Manufacture iPhone 5 is $167 - tarandeep
http://geeknizer.com/cost-to-make-iphone-5/

======
gte910h
No, the BOM is the price of all the components at the expected volumes of the
given manufacturer.

That's like saying the cost of dinner at a fancy restaurant was the shoppers
grocery bill. There is the staff costs and storage/movement costs as well as
all the rest of the infrastructure to add to that.

------
sbuk
These articles are infuriating. A BOM is not the same as the cost of
manufacture. Doesn't matter if it's Apple, Ford, Samsung or Kmart.

~~~
SwearWord
It's probably cheaper.

